# Kindheitstrauma "Elternfilm"



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht entsinnt sich der eine oder andere noch an früher: Es war wochenende, die Eltern suchten wie immer das Abendprogramm aus. Nicht immer hatte man die möglichkeit auszuweichen und bei weitem nicht einen eigenen Fernseher, also war man gezwungen mit den vorlieben der Eltern zu leben.

Womit hat man euch früher gequält, welchen Film/Serie ist euch besonders negativ in erinnerung geblieben und hat viellleicht ein dauerhaftes Trauma hinterlassen?

Hier meine Top 3:

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. (vom Winde verweht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte shcon imemr nen eigenen TV, da hatte ich so Probleme net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Des meiste waren Unterhaltungssendungen, die hab ich immer mitgeguckt. Wenn ichs net gucken wollte, hab ich einfach eigenen TV angemacht und so Sachen wie Futurama und so Zeugs geguckt.


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte shcon imemr nen eigenen TV, da hatte ich so Probleme net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nungut, es kommt natürlich auch auf euer alter an. Als ich damals "jung" war, also so 6-12 Jahre, hatte ich noch keinen eigenen Fernseher und es gab noch kein Futurama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Küstenwache...eine schreckliche Serie


----------



## marion9394 (3. Januar 2010)

Hiermit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ganz ganz früher mit aktenzeichen xy ungelöst - da hab ich immer vooooooll schiss gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

:< chuck norris is doch kewl >.<


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Nur ein Wort: LINDENSTRASSE.

Oh Graus...


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Meine Mutter wollte immer TATORT sehn. Bäh.


----------



## TheEwanie (6. Januar 2010)

Big Brother.


----------



## Maguerita (6. Januar 2010)

Hmm, kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, der Fernseher meiner Eltern blieb meistens aus. Woran ich mich aber erinnern kann, dass ich '93 meinen ersten Fernseher bekam, weil ich meine Eltern immer mit GZSZ gequält habe.

Jugendsünde eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Yaglan (6. Januar 2010)

Um erlich zu sein ich weiss es nicht mehr. 
Ich glaube wir hatten einen eigenen Fehrnseher mit Kabelanschluss. 
Ich weiss noch wo ein Kabel von Wohnzimmer durch den Flur in unser Zimmer ging. Dadurch konnten meine Eltern ungestört Fernsehen das ist aber schon 4 Jahre oder so her.
Sonst haben wir aber immer GzSz immer geguckt Explosiv. Und wenn wir was nicht sehen wollten gingen wieder ins Kinderzimmer und haben Video geguckt.

Komisch ich weiss wo wir mal ein Neuen Fernseher bekommen haben. weiss auch wo wir damals ein kleinen im Schlafzimmer bekommen habe. Weiss aber nicht mehr wie es ohne die Extra vernseher war. Hm war wohl zu lange her.


----------



## Yaglan (7. Januar 2010)

Ohja Heidi kann ich mich noch gut dran erinnern. Hatten fast alle folgen aufgenommen...... Und meine schwester hat es jeden tag geguckt.


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

mein Vater hat nach der Sendung mit der Maus immer Presseclub geschaut.... laaaaaangweilig


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das waren Hardcore Qualen damals. Und das schlimme ist ja, ich war da so in der zweiten Klasse, also so 8 Jahre alt ... und ich konnte DESWEGEN KEIN POKEMON SCHAUEN!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein Gott...mein tiefstes Beileid Oo


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2010)

Lindenstrasse find ich heut noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Meine Kindheit wurde mit

-dr Stefan Frank
-Reich und Schon
-GZSZ
-Unter Uns
 Vernichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2010)

Unter Uns...
Fehlt nur noch Marienhof.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sultio (10. Januar 2010)

Dr. Stefan Frank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sissi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Ma stand ebenfalls tierisch auf "Vom Winde verweht". Sie wollte mich sogar nach der weiblichen Hauptfigur, Scarlett O'Hara, benennen. Allerdings fand mein Dad die Idee nicht so gut. Er wiederum mochte "Das Boot" und schaut sich den Film auch heute noch immer an, wenn er irgendwo läuft.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe es geschafft, diesem Film mein ganzes Leben aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was da story-technisch passiert und weiß nur, dass es Schnulz ist.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass ich auf meinem Totenbett sagen kann: Diesen scheiß-Film habe ich nie sehen müssen, ich habe etwas erreicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (14. Januar 2010)

Meine Flop 3 (alles von meiner Mutter ausgehend):

3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Ach du Scheiße...Forsthaus Falkenau hatte ich schon längst verdrängt
das war damals die ultimative qual


----------

